# Center speaker causing interference?



## J Harker (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi all, I was wondering if anyone can tell.me whether putting my center channel speaker too close to my plasma screen could cause interference? I've had a bit of a re-arrangement of my room layout recently and have moved the unit from below the screen that the center speaker was originally sitting on. It is now sat on a small wooden shelf I've fitted just below the screen. I've noticed, primarily during simple kids cartoons a kind of sharp horizontal line effect appearing on the screen during some of the dialogue. Also during loud fast flashy action scenes I'm getting a kind of purple blocky static flash if that makes any sense. I noticed it first a few times during the lobby shootout in the Matrix. Then this afternoon during the opening car chase in Quantum of Solace. Other than giving the picture settings a real good going over a few days ago I can't see what else has changed. Thanks.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

There should be no interference between the magnets in a speaker and a plasma display. That problem existed for CRT displays.


----------



## J Harker (Dec 26, 2012)

Thats kind of what I thought but wanted confirmation thanks. Any other idea what could be happening? Speaker cables too close to Hd cable somewhere?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Did you move a HDMI cable around when you moved the speaker? Check to make sure everything is still plugged in snugly.


----------



## J Harker (Dec 26, 2012)

I run a new one when I moved everything around but it's in nice and snug and clipped as far away from other cables as I could get it. I find it odd that the problem occurs during loud dialogue or fast action scenes.


----------

